# keeping wood moist



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am going to have my maple tree trimmed this summer and want to save some wood for carvng. I won't use it fast and there are others I want to try to get. Is there a way to treat the wood so it lasts longer than it would drying naturaly in a out of the weather shaded area. Thanks Mike


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

If the logs dry too fast they will crack. To slow the drying process and prevent cracking or splitting all you need to do is paint the ends with latex house paint. They make stuff just for this, but paint is by far the cheapest and works just as good.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks, I was wondering if it would slow the prosses down more by wraping in plastc


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't do that!!!!! wrapping will hold in the moisture and the wood will rot. Just leave the bark on and paint the ends.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok


----------



## EngineerChic (Jan 7, 2017)

Did you want to try spalting some of it? That would keep it moist and takes weeks to months (from what I've read online, never tried this myself). It would be a fungus-y science project, but might turn out pretty neat.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

what is spalting, I have seen that term


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

"Spalting is any form of wood coloration caused by fungi. Although primarily found in dead trees, spalting can also occur in living trees under stress or even in thriving trees."

I've done a couple of projects with naturally spalted maple but apparently you can also DIY…(which I never knew until now, thanks)
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2009/04/14/spalt-your-own-lumber


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thats interesting thanks for the information


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've tried to keep wood moist by using plastic bags, and I discovered it's a bad idea. Quickly develops fungus and starts to rot. You can, however, keep it moist by submerging it in water. I read about Windsor or post-and-rung chairmakers doing this and have tried it a couple of times, without any ill effects that I could detect.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

the watyer submersion sounds like a way thanks Mike


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Water submersion is the way if you want to bend wood, you can also use steam. Karda, you want to dry your logs, just not too fast!


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

My spouse just spits on it a little that seems to do the trick.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you want to get spalting, then just let it sit out in the elements for a while before processing. Depending on species and weather conditions, it can take as little as a few weeks. Just keep it off the ground, as it will hold moisture and start to rot prematurely where it does contact the soil. Once it's spalted to your satisfaction, bring it under cover and let it dry out normally. You can get some really dramatic results, and it doesn't cost anything but time 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok


----------

